# ERBIL | Mem u Zin Towers | 2 × 100m | 2 × 25 fl | U/C



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Construction :


----------



## gewoon normaal (Jan 18, 2012)

nice towers, is this in kurdistan region north iraq?


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

gewoon normaal said:


> nice towers, is this in kurdistan region north iraq?


yes , in kurdistan Iraq.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! wow!! wooow!!


beautiful!!


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice project for Erbil.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------

